# Tru SB6



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Tru Technology Super Billet SB6 6 Amplifier | eBay

someone go offer this guy 1500.00


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok so lets try this again. this is my amp but i don't have an ebay account. so i had a friend list it.

Tru Technology Super Billet SB6 6 Amplifier | eBay


----------



## arsus88 (May 2, 2015)

the stock is still there? and what payment are use?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

he still has the amp and I believe since its on ebay he would accept paypal. 

I have seen and heard this amp. His car sounded amazing


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes its still there and payment would be ebay


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Those are such nice looking amps.

PS, I'd be wary dealing with people who ask questions like that guy did above.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

it's still there guys


----------

